# Industraial Abrasives. Where Customer Service is Fantastic



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I buy all my sand paper here an love them. Congrats on this as well. They are great and the 5 inch disc's last the longest on endgrain cutting boards that I have found. I get my drum-sander paper from them like you as well. 
Here is my review on them as well http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1525

Enjoy!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have to agree … their customer service is top drawer.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

I also get my paper there for my drum sander, festool sanders and sheets


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm sold.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Smooth* customer service at a *sandpaper* supplier … kind of an oxymoron!

I will have to check them out.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Gotta like that. customer service is important.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the review Scott…I will check it out when in need of paper…


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Just a quick review of the 80 grit and 120 grit paper. They were both a hair narrower than what came stock on the Supermax 19-38. As in maybe 1/32" of an inch if that. Even though the strips were slightly narrow, I had no problems wrapping it around the Supermax's drum and the last wrap had no problem attaching to the other end of the drum. Everything is tight as it should be. The Supermax originally came with 80 grit pre-loaded on the drum. The 80 grit I purchased from industrial abrasives is way coarser than the Supermax stock paper. If I were comparing apples to apples I'd estimate the 80 grit from Industrial Abrasive to be along the lines of a 60 grit from Supermax. Having such a coarse grit is actually a benefit to me as I can be slightly more aggresive with stock removal than I could with the stock Supermax paper. The 120 grit to me felt and looked about right. It is such a pleasure to be able to bring a piece of highly figured wood like tiger maple (had no luck with my planer/jointer) down to size quickly then do a final drum sanding with the 120 grit. It takes less than 5 mins to change the paper on a Supermax so really there is no excuse not to move up in the grits. Almost forgot. Even though I orderd 37' of paper for each grit they actually cut the roll at around 40' which is a good thing because I screwed up the first 16" of the first roll by cutting the diagonal backwards! Doh!

Scott


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I have used Industrial Abrasives for ever for all my abrasives, they are super folks.

As to the drum sanding rolls being a bit narrower,. thats a good thing , if you can leave a slight gap between the paper it allows for better dust collection, and prevents it from accidently over laping and causing a burn as easily , Having used a drum sander for 25 years, it has always proven to work the best with a slight gap.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

By the way … I learned of Industrial Abrasives thanks to Charles Neil. Good advice!


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

Great products and great customer service, been using them for years.


----------

